# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Inter Milan vs AS Roma

## new-man

Inter Milan vs AS Roma

----------


## oliinter

fiton interi si tifoz i kesaj skuadre.

mgjth ne 3 vitet e shkuara roma ka marr pik ne milano.

uroj qe interi te vazhdoj serine e fitoreve dhe te vazhdoj rrugen drejt altarit.

forca INTER

----------


## milanistja_el

X ose 2 del kjo ndeshje  :buzeqeshje:  Nje gol do e baj Vucinic e vdekme fare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elena__Dr

*Fiton zemra muveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Fc_Inter 
Forza INTER*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Inter 1 ne koke.

----------


## new-man

*
INTER do ta shkaterroj skuadren rivale AS Roma...!!!
Per kete jam me se i sigurte...!!!*

----------


## argjenddre

*Fiton Inter Milan*

Besoi qe po

----------


## TinaHG08

Kam shpresu qe kome fitu po barazoi..!!! Mire ka qen..!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

une them fito roma

----------


## milanistja_el

> X ose 2 del kjo ndeshje  Nje gol do e baj Vucinic e vdekme fare


Upsssss e paskam gjet gjysmen e rezultatit, Vucinic nuk beri gol po ishte nder me te miret ne fushe, per te mos thene me i miri   :perqeshje:

----------

